# Face book? ?



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How can I delete or get rid of soneone on my face book. My wifes aunt sends me an invitation to candy saga every day for the last 2 months. I want her un friended or something.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

just block the game. then they wont send them to you.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks nothing worse than spam


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

click on your friends name and it will take you to their timeline. Above their timeline there are 4 boxes. Message, Give Gift, Call and a Tool box. Click on the tool box and there is a option to unfriend. Click it!


----------



## Adnaram (Jul 10, 2013)

Delete Facebook. Problem Solved.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Knew theres a reason me and my wife dont bother with that stuff :mrgreen:

Dont care for my family knowing what I am doing, let alone the world. My oldest kid is getting close enough we are going to have to deal with it soon, I am sure.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Adnaram said:


> Delete Facebook. Problem Solved.


+1

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> Knew theres a reason me and my wife dont bother with that stuff :mrgreen:
> 
> Dont care for my family knowing what I am doing, let alone the world. My oldest kid is getting close enough we are going to have to deal with it soon, I am sure.


Nothing says that you need to post your every movement on FB like a lot do. I like it just to see what other family members are up to and have learned of a lot of weddings and get togethers way before anyone actually contacted me. I would also be willing to bet that in the 4 years that I have been on FB I have made less than a dozen post.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've only made one post on fb since I got dooped into it years ago. I rarely even open it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know; I tried to sign up for Facebook but I was denied because I don't have any friends....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> I don't know; I tried to sign up for Facebook but I was denied because I don't have any friends....


That is one thing about FB, you don't need any friends. There is enough junk out there that in order for you to use or apply for they require FB, that is how I got rooked into it. Then once you are on it you will be surprised at the number of people that you don't know that want you as their friend. :O--O:


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

ALT+CTRL+DELETE....over and over again...j.k........I just pooped...oh wait this isnt facebook..-O,-


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Love South Park


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Love South Park


the southpark "facebook" episode nailed it!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Adnaram said:


> Delete Facebook. Problem Solved.


Best solution!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Face what?:noidea:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't think Candy Crush is the Big Game that this forum is about. But it really doesn't specify.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Help stamp out Facebook eep:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> Then once you are on it you will be surprised at the number of people that you don't know that want you as their friend. :O--O:


That's no joke, i get a coupe of requests a week, I can say I have at least met everyone on my friends list at lease once.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Facebook is a waste!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

"Look on facebook, look on facebook" they say. 
Nope. I ain't lookin' on facebook. I've made it 53 years without it, I'll be OK.


----------

